# Cork in your Tackle Box



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Got this tip from another member year a few years back; it works wonders.

So the theory is that when you place a wet/used lure back in your box it deposits moisture. That moisture eventually leads to rust/corrosion on your hooks/eyelets etc. The Solution? Place a small piece (I use about 2" chunk) of Cork in each of your trays/boxes. The Cork absorbs the moisture from the box, greatly extending the life of your hooks/lures etc.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I used to line the trays of my tackle boxes with cork. It came in a roll about 12 inches wide and I used razor blade to cut to fit. After a couple years it would get dirty or messed up and i'd replace it piece by piece.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

One more option...

Bullfrog Rust blocker shield


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I usually lose em before they get a chance to rust
good tip though


----------

